# Transverse/Descending Colon "Quivers"



## Guest (Dec 22, 1999)

I'm just wondering how many of you get the feeling of bloating and "quivers" in the area of your colon that rests under your left ribcage? This is the area where the transverse colorn turns downward to the descending colon and into the anus.I have had this for years on an on-going basis and I was wondering how many of the other IBSers out there had this same feeling?Librax doesn't seem to touch it, although hyosciamine (sp) has done "some" good, for about a day.I've been to the GI guys and they say that it is a classic example of IBS/motility robs and is nothing to worry about (after several C-Scopes I guess I must agree)So let me know when you can.Oh, also had my first solid BM this am (on the Caltrate), folloed by a D movement. Is this to be expected (Day Three)? Kinda bummed about it, although that chicken and garlicky pesto for dinner was wonderful.Thanks! Mike------------------I'd rather have a free bottle in front of me than a prefrontal lobotomy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 1999)

Maybe, but it's more of a pain. Although I do feel that quiver you talked about every once in awhile. The pain is closer to my sternum and kind of spreads out to the left. It's very strange and a new sensation. Sometimes the pain goes into my back.


----------



## Dave17 (Dec 17, 1999)

Hey,I just noticed this morning after a stint of Ibs annoyance that the left just at the bottom of the ribcage is a little sore,Don't know what it means though. Sorry Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 1999)

Hi Mike, I get quivers from time to time at just about any part of my colon. It is a really weird feeling because I can put my hand on it and feel the quivers. This is usually a prelude to rock and roll spasms and pain. I've started taking my Bentyl sooner, especially if I get the quivers to head off the bad pain at the pass. Jackie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mike:I get the same thing sometimes. I've actually tried lying on my back and looking to see if I can see anything moving on my skin, but haven't seen anything yet! I can feel it if I put my hand there, though. Sometimes it is a precursor to spasms, at other times it doesn't get bad. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 1999)

Mike, I used to get quivers/twitches sometimes on the right side. Bently didn't help. Seemed that when I'd lay down within the first three hours after eating the feeling would be worse.Jim


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

That area is called the splenic flexure, I believe, and when I asked my GI doc about it, he said it's pretty common for IBSers to have pain/discomfort/weird sensations in that area. I don't have pain, per se, but sometimes a "stitch" feeling. I DO know, however, when I hear that loud gurgle emanating from that area, I'd best grab some reading material and retreat to the "library".Colleen


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Kinda like the first flutters you feel when you are pregnant. Kinda weird, like a tic in the colon. I am VERY familiar with this sensation, usually followed closely by the big D.....------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I definitely have "sensations" in that area, which I can't describe as pain, but almost like a twitching or pinching feeling. I feel the "fluttering" feeling too, which almost always means either passing gas or a BM coming. I also asked my doctor about it and he said the decending colon is the most common for IBSers to feel pain or discomfort.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------

